# Please Keep Sky in Your Thoughts



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sky will be having her teeth pulled tomorrow. Needless to say mom is very nervous. If you could please keep her in your thoughts tomorrow it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*

Praying for Sky and her Mom. I am sure Sky will be fine!

How old is Sky?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Praying for Sky and her Mom. I am sure Sky will be fine!
> 
> How old is Sky?


Thank you Karen.

Sky is 12 years old


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending prayers to you and Sky. Be well sweet one. We'll be waiting for an update.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sky and you are in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*

Sky is a SWEET SENIOR!

She has my prayers!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just said a prayer for Sky and will continue to keep her(and you) in my thoughts and prayers.
The seniors are extra special IMO.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Consider it done! Prayers for Sky tomorrow and to a speedy recovery...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers for Sky from me too. I hope this time passes quickly and you're on the other side breathing a sigh of relief!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Seniors*

Seniors are wonderful!!

Will be praying for your Sky and you!!


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Wishing Sky's procedure is smooth and her recovery is speedy. You and she will be in my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for Sky.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Prayers for Sky. And hugs too.


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm praying for you and Sky.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Many prayers from us. She is one sweet lady.
(((HUGS))) for you and Sky!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*

My prayers are with you and Sky today.
She will be fine.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending prayers for Sky today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hope everything goes well today for Sky.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the good thoughts and prayers. Sky is home snoring on her pillow with her dad. Our vet said she did very well. She had six teeth pulled, a skin tag removed from below her eye and two lumps removed from her back. The two lumps were scar tissue from a previous surgery. He also checked under her tongue and there is no sign of regrowth of the mast cell tumor removed in July.

So now it is lots of love and spoiling!! Thank you again for all your good thoughts. We appreciate them all.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that Sky is doing ok.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

so pleased Sky is home and snoring well


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Way to go Sky, I am very proud of you. I am not a dentist person.
Love and spoiling sounds like the perfect medicine. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever

I am SO HAPPY that Sky did well and is home with you to be pampered!


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

So glad Sky is doing well!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

glad to hear that all went well and Sky is home where she can be spoiled!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad Sky is home, snoring and happy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Thank you everyone for the good thoughts and prayers. Sky is home snoring on her pillow with her dad. Our vet said she did very well. She had six teeth pulled, a skin tag removed from below her eye and two lumps removed from her back. The two lumps were scar tissue from a previous surgery. He also checked under her tongue and there is no sign of regrowth of the mast cell tumor removed in July.
> 
> So now it is lots of love and spoiling!! Thank you again for all your good thoughts. We appreciate them all.


Awesome news. I can't imagine showering your dear Sky with love will be at all difficult!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very glad Sky is doing so well. Hooray!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How is lovely Sky ding? I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers for a quick and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I missed this after Sky's surgery! So glad Sky is doing well!

Sasha will probably be having two teeth pulled soon and I am so worried!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Sky is doing well...better then I expected after having six teeth pulled. I have put her kibble in the food processor as well as some chicken then added some broth and her pumpkin and she is eating it up. I think she is getting itchy where she was shaved to get the lumps removed so she is wearing a t-shirt. Keeping her from scratching will be what we will have to work on this week.

It is supposed to rain tomorrow so we got her a red raincoat today to keep the stiches dry. I will try to get a picture.



Debles said:


> Sasha will probably be having two teeth pulled soon and I am so worried!


Poor Sasha. I know how worried you must be Deb but Sky did so much better then I expected. Hoping Sasha does the same and recovers quickly. :crossfing


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm glad she is doing so well!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad Sky continues to recover. I hope her itchies stop soon, but t-shirts are a good safety net to prevent too much scratching. Take a photo of Sky in the red raincoat!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dogs are amazing, aren't they? Is she on some antibiotics? My Tiny was on 2 different ones for 2 weeks after she had some teeth pulled.
Spoil her a little extra for me!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*

I am so glad for Sky and you!

I love seniors!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Just checking in on Sky and hoping she is doing well.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your good thoughts. Sky is doing great, better then I expected. She is still on antibiotics but off any pain meds for a few days. I am still grinding her food but she is eating with gusto. She even tried gnawing on a nylabone yesterday. I got her one of the softer ones but of course all the other pups want it too. :doh: I am thinking the stitches may be bothering her and it helps. I watched her closely so she did chew too hard. We go for a recheck and to get the stitches on her back out on Tuesday.

We also need to discuss if we are going to continue her chemo for mast cell for another six weeks. We meet with the oncologist next Friday. She tolerates the chemo well. The vet said better then almost all her patients. She's just been through so much and we are in uncharted waters. If she could tell me that the six weeks would definitely make a difference I would do it. 

Thank you all for all your kind thoughts and support. You guys are the best!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad Sky is doing well and amazed she is chewing a nylabone - even a soft one!
I hope she continues to do really well and you have a reassuring visit with the oncologist Friday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*

So glad to hear Sky is doing well.
Please give her big kisses and hugs from me!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a great update on Sky! So happy to hear she's feeling better. And I hope the appt with the oncologist is good, too. Sky sounds like a fighter for sure.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sky had her appointment with the oncologist this morning. She decided that we did not need to continue Sky's chemo. :banana: Since we are in uncharted water and there is no evidence that 6 months of chemo would be more successful, we are going to stop at 4-1/2 months. We are so happy.  DH and I had discussed it and even though she tolerated the chemo well, we did not want her to go through any more. We will see the oncologist in two months and she will sedate Sky to check under her tongue to make sure nothing is growing back.

We also went to our regular vet to get the stiches out. He was pleased and said everything is healing well. Sky has had no problems eating. I do feel bad because he said she was most likely in some pain from the teeth. She never showed it. They are so good at hiding it.

Thank you all for your support, good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wonderful News!! I'm so happy for you and for Sky! I'll keep her in my prayers for a good check up in a couple of months.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*

PRAYING for you and Sky.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Best wishes for continued recovery !!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm glad to read a positive update on Sky's progress!! Go Sky!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever

Praying for Sky and you each night-hoping she is doing well and is happy.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Keeping Sky in my prayers. 

Hugs.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Always so good to read a positive update! Will continue to send good wishes for a continued good recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*

Checking in on sweet Sky!


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Sending prayers your way and a speedy recovery.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for checking on Sky. She is doing good and got to go to Rita's for some italian ice on Sunday for the first day of spring. Of course we now have six inches of snow and it is still snowing. Sky went out this morning and proceeded to dive into the snow and make snow angels. She was on her back with all four paws up in the air wiggling and so happy!! Where is the camera when you need it!! :doh:

We found a soft lump behind her elbow that we will take her in for this week. It feels like a lipoma to me. Please say a prayer that it is.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll keep Sky in my thoughts and prayers for sure.

It sounds like she had a lot of fun with the snow.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I do keep your precious Sky in my prayers, give her HUGS from us.

I am glad she had snow to play in we are just getting rain.

June


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*

I pray for Sky every night. Praying it is nothing when you take her to the vet.
Thanks for updating us-so glad she loves the snow so much!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Saying a prayer for Sky when I go to bed. 

Hugs and kisses


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*

Sky is in my prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Sky just has a lipoma on her elbow. 

Funny, your Sky is making snow angels outside while my Toby is trying his best to sneak into the neighbor's pool to swim... I hope you can get a good shot or video of Sky making them so you can share with us!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I will also say a prayer that it's just a lipoma.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping Sky in my thoughts and prayers. So glad that she had fun playing in the snow!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*

Sky is in my prayers and so are you, Mom.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Good news - the vet said it is a lipoma. It is large and on her elbow. Right now it is not bothering Sky so we are just going to watch it. If it starts to grow larger or starts to bother her we will consider having it removed. Thank you for all your good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm glad it was good news. But I'll continue sending good thoughts in the hopes it doesn't start to bother her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*

So glad to hear that it is a lipoma on Sky's elbow!!

Yippee!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's wonderful news! Go Sky!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever

Just checking in on you and Sky-hope you have a beautiful weekend!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am glad to hear that Sky is doing so well!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very good news!! Always scary until it comes back benign!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Noreen, you must be so relieved. Many Hugs and Kisses from us!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*

Stopping in to say hi to you and Sky!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever

Praying for Sky and you every night.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Karen. You are so sweet to think of us. Sky is enjoying running around with the other pups. I need to get a video. She is quite quick for a 12 yo. She also is enjoying going to the lacrosse games and seeing all the kids. Just wish this rain would stop!! 

Thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever

So glad to hear that Sky is romping around. 

We would LOVE a picture of a video!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So happy to hear Sky is still enjoying life and moving around quickly for a 12 year old! 

Send rain our direction please?!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aaah! That's wonderful news! I love hearing about healthy, happy older Goldens. It warms my heart.  I hope Sky has many more healthy years ahead...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noreen*

Noreen

Checking on Sky and praying for her and you nightly!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Karen, you are so kind to think of us. Sky is doing well. We have had some hot days and she is not tolerating the heat well. She is not happy about being kept in the house until it cools off in the evening. We visited the vet last week for a check up to make sure it was nothing more then the heat. Everything looked good. Thank you for all the prayers. You are the best!! 
Hugs to you and your boys. Hope you had a nice visit with your sister. If you ever come to visit her we will have to get together.

We see the oncologist on May 20th. She will sedate Sky and check under her tongue. We are praying for a good report.


Thank you everyone for the good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am glad Sky is doing well and romping around. I shall hope and pray for a good report on May 20th.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Adding my best wishes for a good outcome on the 20th. And I'm glad to hear she wants to be out and about. Always a good sign.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noreen*

Noreen

Sky and you are always in my prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for thinking of us Karen. We moved Sky's appointment with the oncologist up. We went last Wednesday. There is no sign of the mast cell regrowing under her tongue. We will go back in August for a recheck and an ultrasound. 

Of course we had to go to our regular vets yesterday because Sky had the beginnings of a hotspot on top of her ear. So now she has a big shaved spot on top of her head but it is easier to keep clean. She looks silly but it is already drying up today.

Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts. Sky sends sloppy kisses to you all.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad to hear that sweet Sky is doing well. So good to hear good news! Sending healing thoughts and prayers for beautiful Sky!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that Sky had a good report from the oncologist!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad there is no sign of the mast cell in her mouth, but sorry about her hot spot. I hope it goes away quickly!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noreen*

Noreen

I am SO HAPPY to read that Sky had a great report and that there is no sign of the mast cell!!

So Happy for her and you. Maybe you can buy her some Frosty Paws, Doggie Ice Cream, that's if she would be able to do some serious licking (it's like a dixie cup they used to put ice cream in for kids).


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the good news! After so many sad outcomes this week for GRF fur-kids, I am delighted beyond words to have a happy report!

Blessings,
Lucy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Thank you for sharing the good news! After so many sad outcomes this week for GRF fur-kids, I am delighted beyond words to have a happy report!
> 
> Blessings,
> Lucy


 
My thoughts too. Glad to hear Sky is doing so well.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> So Happy for her and you. Maybe you can buy her some Frosty Paws, Doggie Ice Cream, that's if she would be able to do some serious licking (it's like a dixie cup they used to put ice cream in for kids).


Karen - We took Sky to the Spring Fling at DVGRR and she had a peanut butter Frosty Paw! She tried to eat the whole thing at once. She finally got the hang of licking it!

Thank you everyone for checking on Sky. She sends doggie kisses to everyone.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Kisses and hugs to Sky and keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers that she continues to thrive under Mommy's care.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so glad to hear Sky is doing well! Give her extra hugs and kisses from the HRH Toby and the Chi-town gang!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noreen*

Noreen

So glad that Sky loved the peanut butter Frosty Paws-that made me smile from ear to ear!!!!


----------

